
20k GitHub projects use vulnerable Node.js `standard-version` library - axsharma
https://securityreport.com/20000-github-projects-at-risk-from-node-js-standard-version-library-vulnerability/
======
axsharma
Other similar vulnerabilities in popular components revealed too.

